# Be mine B9



## jacob9795 (Feb 26, 2020)

Any minute now...this thing will show up on my porch, I hope it has the early hockey stick chaingaurd


----------



## jacob9795 (Feb 26, 2020)

Okay I think this one is a 1934 B9 model; F serial number and liberty badge. The front fender has some damage that I’ll have to roll out and the back fender has a nice bite taken out of it. I’m going to add the light combo with a battery canister. Anyone see anything besides the crank arm that does not seem period correct? I’m going to swap out the grips, tires, and spokes/nipples. It should clean up well.
I will fix the outlet cover before I work on the bike


----------



## John G04 (Feb 26, 2020)

Very nice! Looks like it’ll clean up good


----------



## Mark Johnston (Feb 26, 2020)

Jack Elam! Once Upon a Time in The West! Good movie!


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 26, 2020)

Nice bike, congrats!!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 27, 2020)

Love it, can’t wait to see this bad boy cleaned up!


----------



## Mark Johnston (Feb 27, 2020)

Didn’t mean to disregard the bike! Looking forward to seeing it when you’re done.
I’d never seen that gif before, perfect for many situations! One of my favorite movie scenes. I’ve always wondered if it was a one shot deal, a well trained fly, or if it took many takes.


----------



## jacob9795 (Feb 27, 2020)

Mark Johnston said:


> Didn’t mean to disregard the bike! Looking forward to seeing it when you’re done.
> I’d never seen that gif before, perfect for many situations! One of my favorite movie scenes. I’ve always wondered if it was a one shot deal, a well trained fly, or if it took many takes.



It’s okay. I watched it yesterday, the fly is real in some parts and fake in others. I’ve seen many old western movies but not that one, it was great!
When I saw the hole in the rear fender I was like






Charles Bronson was great for the role in that movie, “harmonica” haha


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 27, 2020)

Cool bike man!
Hey!
Do any of you Cats know the way to Tombstone?


----------



## jacob9795 (Apr 4, 2020)

I’m going to get this one on the road this next week. 
What kind of battery canister would be correct for the year? Delta? I don’t know much about them, I’ve never owned one. Any help would’ve appreciated.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 4, 2020)

Love it!!!   Jealous.....


----------

